# Муки выбора инструмента



## Игорь Маслов (9 Май 2020)

Подскажите, на Авито продают новые баяны вельтмейстеры романс 874 без цены, узнавал за 200-210 тр, при стоимости в магазине за 300 тр. Это не китайская подделка? Или просто без гарантии? Стоит ли брать?


----------



## vev (9 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов, 
А в чем "поддельность"? Мои немецкие коллеги рассказывали года 4 назад, что Вельт свернул производство в Германии. Ну и где их теперь производят?
А теперь вопрос: а что значит в магазине? И почему 300тр нужно за эту мерзость платить? Я бы и 200 не дал бы


----------



## Jemaccordion (9 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов писал:
Подскажите, на Авито продают новые баяны вельтмейстеры романс 874 без цены, узнавал за 200-210 тр, при стоимости в магазине за 300 тр. Это не китайская подделка? Или просто без гарантии? Стоит ли брать?

Насколько мне известно в Китае производят Hohner, а Weltmeister всё там же, может быть детские модели уже перенесли. А по поводу разброса цен, всё зависит от жадности магазина, сколько он там накручивает. Я в свое время покупал Scandalli с рук. тем более что инструмент был в состоянии нового и очень этому доволен. А в магазине я бы переплатил намного больше. Поэтому тут каждый решает сам, что ему надо.


----------



## Игорь Маслов (9 Май 2020)

vev, спасибо, понял. Хотел купить этот https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/novyy_akkordeon_weltmeister_1911948294, но ушёл и сейчас в резерве.


----------



## Jemaccordion (9 Май 2020)

Я думаю что не получите удовольствие от этого экземпляра)) Большой расход "топлива"


----------



## Игорь Маслов (9 Май 2020)

Jemaccordion, я вот про такие объявы https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykal...ayan_weltmeister_romance_874_novyy_1938606564. 
4755€ х курс 80р х0,81 (НДС минусуем) = 308 тр цена с оф сайта Weltmeister без НДС. Где ж тут жадность?

Jemaccordion, понял, я новичок. В эту сторону смотреть не буду.


----------



## vev (9 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов,

ну прям, как дети малые...
Берете некий розничный ценник и дальше на его основании выводите какую-то цену???? Это кто ж из продавцов его по такой цене возьмет то на реализацию?

4755€ - за такие деньги уже можно хорошего итальянца в ломаной деке взять, который точно лучше этой мерзости

P.S. а с какой такой радости НДС то минусуем???


----------



## Jemaccordion (9 Май 2020)

Я лишь предполагаю и высказываю свою точку зрения, и всех тонкостей не знаю, но конечно же 300 тыс это слишком круто для Вельтмейстера


----------



## zet10 (10 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> Играл на фортепиано, пару месяцев назад купил вельтмейстер топаз 3, чтобы поставить левую руку. Хочу перейти на кнопки готовые. Сравнивать мне не с чем, потому как знакомых нет. Вот и думаю чтобы взять за 150-200 тыр, но чтобы не разочароваться и оставить инструмент у себя. Здесь вроде не та тема, извиняюсь, перейду на итальянцев
> vev , так и я про тоже, в магазе он ещё дороже должен быть, а тут за 200тр. Забудьте, на немца больше не смотрю.


Написал Вам вариант в личку, посмотрите!


----------



## vev (10 Май 2020)

zet10,
Юр,
ты б озвучил предложения и нам 

Без ценников, конечно же, но все ж хочут знать. Сидим со вчерашнего дня у амбразуры ноутбука и смотрим, чем сердце успокоится 

Пока все развивается по стандартному сценарию: человек приходит за Вельтом за.... Не, здесь исключение: Вельт - за 200... Ну а уходит, как всегда с итальянцев в ломаной деке.... Закономерность аднака...


----------



## zet10 (10 Май 2020)

Начинаем от той же легендарной "Селекты", и все выше и выше......


----------



## vev (10 Май 2020)

zet10 написал(а):


> Начинаем от той же легендарной "Селекты", и все выше и выше......




Селекта не прокатит. У нее всего 121 кнопка, а надо больше...


----------



## zet10 (10 Май 2020)

оказывается Игорь вообще речь ведёт о баяне , а не об аккордеоне))


----------



## zet10 (10 Май 2020)

vev написал(а):


> Селекта не прокатит. У нее всего 121 кнопка, а надо больше...


Что ты имеешь в виду? Там диапазон у аккордеона 41/120. Какая ещё 121 кнопка?


----------



## vev (10 Май 2020)

Вот такой вот он непостоянный 



zet10 написал(а):


> Что ты имеешь в виду? Там диапазон у аккордеона 41/120. Какая ещё 121 кнопка?



120 + 1 воздуходувка. А в правой кнопок нет.... Там клавиши


----------



## zet10 (10 Май 2020)

Как бюджетный вариант могу предложить либо Грандину или Романс,ну а там конечно покупателю уже решать.


----------



## Игорь Маслов (10 Май 2020)

Я же писал, что хочу перейти на кнопки. Полез на Авито и увидел это https://www.avito.ru/ufa/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_bugari_novyy_1508974031. Если бы не семья, не пожалел бы денег, хотя цены его не знаю, но видел в ютубе, звучит очень смачно. Хотя кнопки были перламутровые. В следующем году мне 60, может порадую себя. 



 с этого ролика загорелся.


----------



## vev (10 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов,

раз в 60 лет может и можно 10k$ потратить 

А чем аккордеон то не понравился? Чего на кнопки то потянуло?


----------



## Игорь Маслов (10 Май 2020)

Да нет, нравится и аккордеон, только хочется вместо клавиш кнопки. Хочу. Плюс слышал у баяна Басы лучше, а это моё любимое. А лот который сейчас у меня, я купил как переходный, да внука хотел приобщить, но бестолку. Гаджеты побеждают. Не по теме, но хочу спросить, постановка правой руки у баянистов аналогична аккордеону? 
У меня проблема с правым плечом. Так мне руку не поднять, хотя я не видел, чтобы так играли. Думаю, на баяне меньше необходимости изгибать кисть и поднимать предплечье.


----------



## vev (10 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> Да нет, нравится и аккордеон, только хочется вместо клавиш кнопки. Хочу. Плюс слышал у баяна Басы лучше, а это моё любимое. А лот который сейчас у меня, я купил как переходный, да внука хотел приобщить, но бестолку. Гаджеты побеждают. Не по теме, но хочу спросить, постановка правой руки у баянистов аналогична аккордеону?
> У меня проблема с правым плечом.Посмотреть вложение 9319 Так мне руку не поднять, хотя я не видел, чтобы так играли. Думаю, на баяне меньше необходимости изгибать кисть и поднимать предплечье.



Тип клавиатуры никак не связан с тембром!!!!
У меня минимум на двух аккордеонах такой РЫК в басу, что Юпитер позавидует 
За эту картинку Автора сразу на кол. В такой постановке играть невозможно!!!

Теперь плавно переходим от клавиш/кнопок к баяну и кнопочному аккордеону.... Вообще-то это несколько разные вещи... Хотя бы по наклону грифа.... Соответственно и постановка у них разная...


----------



## Игорь Маслов (10 Май 2020)

У аккордеона после получаса "игры" у меня начинает сильно ныть плечо. Хочется опустить правое плечо вниз. Может на кнопочном аккордеоне это более реально? Кисть ведь не надо изгибать для взятия аккордов?


----------



## vev (10 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов,
Посадку надо нормальную подбирать. Постановку руки правильную делать. С преподавателем, если сами не можете. Вот тогда и плече не будет болеть. Не надо путать причину и следствие


----------



## Игорь Маслов (10 Май 2020)

Причина бурсит, сломал ранее. Сустав менять не буду.


----------



## kep (11 Май 2020)

vev написал(а):


> За эту картинку Автора сразу на кол. В такой постановке играть невозможно!!!


Вот Мирек удивился бы!


----------



## vev (11 Май 2020)

kep,
Костя, я специально фамилию не использовал, чтобы ГЛЫБУ не смущать  А ты все испортил...
Но играть так все равно нельзя. А если инструмент на 47+ клавиш, то гриф при такой посадке закончится в районе переносицы


----------



## kep (11 Май 2020)

vev написал(а):


> А если инструмент на 47+ клавиш, то гриф при такой посадке закончится в районе переносицы


Ну да, ну да, возьмем, к примеру, меня...


----------



## vev (11 Май 2020)

kep,
Ну или сферического коня в вакууме 
Рассмотрим лучше среднестатистического "гиганта" ростом 170-175. Примерно, как я...


----------



## gerborisov (11 Май 2020)

Сколько людей покалечила эта иллюстрация... Помню и мне доводилось как человеку привыкшему доверять печатному слову


----------



## Kuzalogly (11 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> мне руку не поднять


Плечо с годами станет только хуже, ибо возраст... .
Берите гармонь. С такими деньжищами по силам даже Рекшинский, Маторин, Ребров и прочие. Там требования к правому плечу не такие суровые... .


----------



## vev (11 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> Причина бурсит, сломал ранее. Сустав менять не буду.





Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> У аккордеона после получаса "игры" у меня начинает сильно ныть плечо. Хочется опустить правое плечо вниз. Может на кнопочном аккордеоне это более реально? Кисть ведь не надо изгибать для взятия аккордов?








Вот хоть убей, не вижу я здесь изгиба...
Расскажу страшную, но поучительную историю. Когда я почти через 30 лет после окончания ДМШ (!!!) начал пытаться играть, первое, что я сделал - убил руку. Она просто повисла после пары дней занятий и отказалась подниматься. Причина проста - самоучители и идея, что "а чего тут сложного". Просто был перетянут правый ремень и рука слишком сильно уходила назад. 

Сейчас, когда я знаю, как мне комфортно и как должно быть, я могу играть часа три практически без перерыва. 
Я не хочу сказать, что у Вас никаких проблем со здоровьем. Нет. Я просто хочу подчеркнуть, что не все так просто, и от того, как стоит инструмент и как двигается рука, очень многое зависит.


----------



## Игорь Маслов (11 Май 2020)

Ему изгиб не нужен, в конце ролика он спокойно подымает руку и берёт низы. Я так не могу. А на уровне пояса я вполне чувствую себя комфортно. Ладно, это моё сугубо индивидуальное.


----------



## vev (11 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> Ему изгиб не нужен, в конце ролика он спокойно подымает руку и берёт низы. Я так не могу. А на уровне пояса я вполне чувствую себя комфортно. Ладно, это моё сугубо индивидуальное.



Кнопки тоже потребуют играть "внизу".
Есть такой hint: транспонирующие регистры. Они позволяют играть на октаву выше, чем написано. Написано в первой октаве, а для фагота это вторая


----------



## Игорь Маслов (11 Май 2020)

Надо просто попробовать...


----------



## kep (11 Май 2020)

vev написал(а):


> Кнопки тоже потребуют играть "внизу".
> Есть такой hint: транспонирующие регистры. Они позволяют играть на октаву выше, чем написано. Написано в первой октаве, а для фагота это вторая


Ну или держать аккордеон стоя, как Дранга-младший


----------



## Игорь Маслов (11 Май 2020)

https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/prodam_bayan_weltmeister_1920106672 может этот для пробы взять, сегодня выложили, модель не старая?


----------



## kep (11 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/prodam_bayan_weltmeister_1920106672 может этот для пробы взять, сегодня выложили, модель не старая?


Ну Вы же в теме про разводилово - бесплатных обедов не бывает.


----------



## Игорь Маслов (11 Май 2020)

kep, у него с доставкой, деньги отдадут, когда заберу (в Питере). Но номер недоступен....


----------



## Игорь Маслов (11 Май 2020)

*Оплатил, посмотрю в чём прикол*


----------



## vev (11 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов,
Не, ну ничему рассейский человек не учится....
Оно принципиально по граблям ходить?


----------



## kep (11 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> *Оплатил, посмотрю в чём прикол*


Да-да, и обязательно расскажите о своем опыте в "Разводилове". На Вашем примере сообщество будет учиться!


----------



## vev (11 Май 2020)

kep, 
Костя, только это уже опять в теме про разводилово на Avito


----------



## zet10 (12 Май 2020)

Очень интересно) напишите чем закончится история)


----------



## Игорь Маслов (12 Май 2020)

История похоже та же, что и предыдущая. Сейчас объява заблокирована, продавец и вчера не отвечал на звонки и сообщений нет. Деньги вернёт Авито как и прошлый раз за скандали. В чём прикол не понятно. То ли мошенники ещё не освоились и ставят доставку, а ведь им нужно наверняка общение с покупателем на прямую, чтобы за...рать мозги. Но удаляя достаку они сразу же сужают свою аудиторию. Хотелось здесь выложить механизм отъёма денег на своём примере, но видно не удалась, испугались. Но я ведь хотел нажимать только кнопки баяна, а не спусковой крючок... Подождём ещё пару дней и не будем заранее сопоставлять продавца Василия с соответствующей кагортой. В любом случае пусть будет обманут дед предпенсионного возраста, чем молодой парень семьянин. Хотя я блюду свой интерес и не строю их себя героя-первопроходчика. Отпишусь! Опять получилось не в той теме, сорри.
Добавлю скрин для наглядности, что таких товарищей не один и не два. Это мои избранные.


----------



## vev (12 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов,

пытливость ума, конечно же, украшает человека, вот только никак не решит вопрос с приобретением инструмента.
Я бы посоветовал выбросить из головы копание на Avito. Нет там ничего. Ну или не хватит опыта и знаний (в том числе и рынка), чтобы выбрать что-то мало мальски стоящее. Ну а уж покупать кота в мешке - совсем не вариант, а именно так Вы и пытаетесь действовать

Кстати, не очень понятно, кнопки то решат ваши проблемы и как? Может и не стоит их покупать. Аккордеон все равно красивше


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> То ли мошенники ещё не освоились и ставят доставку,


Ну нельзя покупать инструмент не играючи, по фото. Какая нафинг доставка? Даже если это не кидок- всё равно сначала же едут, щупают, играют, вскрывают, нюхают и т.д. Ищите только в радиусе личного доезжания. Никаких доставок!


----------



## vev (12 Май 2020)

Kuzalogly,
Саш, есть вариант с доставкой: проверенный источник с хорошей репутацией... Я такой только один знаю...
Но и в этом случае надо точно знать, что хочешь, и аналог пощупать

Топовые инструменты с ценником 50тр и выше так ни в коем случае не покупают


----------



## Игорь Маслов (12 Май 2020)

Ребят, для меня это всего лишь тестовый вариант для продвижения или остановки. Я не хочу рисоваться, но для меня это не те деньги. Сейчас я теряю гораздо больше. Платить больше просто не хочется. Брать старый- я не сторонник антиквариата. Не знаю как у баяна- аккордеона, но у фортепьяно с возрастом, как у вина, оно лучше не делается. Думаю и здесь так же, хотя натяга струн нет, но есть дерево, металл не беру пока в расчёт. Я хочу преобрести в будующем инструмент для души с которым уже не растанусь. Нынешний это не тот вариант, просто проба, хотя скорее вертуальная. Для понимания: у меня есть мот на котором я выезжаю всего раза три за сезон. Остальное время протираю никель тряпочкой. Так и баян: сел, раздул, покайфовал и убрал в чемоданчик. Важна не столько вещь, сколько осознание её обладания. К стати, может кто в теме, скажет пару слов об этой модели https://www.avito.ru/ekaterinburg/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_bugari_armando_1894714950. Нет у меня багажа звучания хорошего инструмента. Может здесь есть кто из Питера или области с эксклюзивным звучанием, я бы подъехал с бутылочкой коньячка


----------



## vev (12 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов,

по поводу объявления: шлак... 3-х голосный прямодечник за такие деньги????
Ок. Откуда Bugari всплыл? Из видео? Как по мне, так даже инструменты гораздо более высокого уровня от Bugari звучат не айс. Как-то плоско, а уж про экземпляр из объявления и говорить не стоит.

По поводу "антиквариата". Да, 50ти летний инструмент скорее всего требует серьезной профилактики, если изначально был высокого уровня. 20-30 лет для инструмента не возраст.

Если рассматривать Вельты, то то, что было выпущено во времена СССР, по качеству и по звуку с огромным запасом перекрывает новодел.

Выбор, безусловно, за Вами, но чтобы раз в год вытащить и таки получить удовольствие от растягивания меха, мех должен быть приделан к чемуньть разумному. Ученическое барахло кайфа не вызовет ИМХО


----------



## Игорь Маслов (13 Май 2020)

Хочу поделиться своими впечатлениями с теми, кто хочет заказать инструмент с доставкой. Не пишу в разделе раводилово, поскольку это и не совсем разводилово. Вычитал объяву, продают вельт гардину в отличном состоянии с доставкой, фото приличное, описание тоже, цена обычная 30к за 4х голосый.Благо не далеко от меня решил проехать посмотреть. Посмотрев, подумал, что хозяин поев руками жирной баранины не вытирая их, садился играть за инструмент. Чувство было одно- брезгливость. Ремни не кожа, а потёртые верёвки, в чемодане грязь. Представляю лица покупателей забирающих инструмент из пункта выдачи..


----------



## Игорь Маслов (14 Май 2020)

По покупке всё банально: продавца заблокировали без объяснения причин, деньги в полном объёме вернули. Один раз это может быть случайность, но два это система. В чём только прикол?
Вчерашний товарищ после моего посещени опустился ещё на 10 ку... Мне кажется ему надо не НА, а ДО 10 ки.


----------



## vev (14 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов, 
видать не только мы кляузничаем на мошенников... Есть и другие добрые люди...


----------



## Игорь Маслов (15 Май 2020)

https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_weltmeister_526833650


Улыбнуло, в 78м и евриков ещё не было. Был 350тр, стал 312тр, наверное курс снизился.
Подскажите, что в объявления означает концертный для аккордеона? Или эо маркетинг?


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Май 2020)

""состояние: совершенно новый
год покупки :1978""
У товарища обострение, не надо его тревожить. Пусть возвращается в палату.


----------



## Maestro V.D. (15 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_weltmeister_526833650
> 
> 
> Улыбнуло, в 78м и евриков ещё не было. Был 350тр, стал 312тр, наверное курс снизился.
> Подскажите, что в объявления означает концертный для аккордеона? Или эо маркетинг?


Означает, что на нем можно на концертах играть... на других не получится...


----------



## vev (15 Май 2020)

Maestro V.D. написал(а):


> Означает, что на нем можно на концертах играть... на других не получится...



Что ТОЛЬКО на концертах можно играть!!!!.... Еще можно закатывать концерты....
А так, он просто на порядок с ценой ошибся...




Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_weltmeister_526833650
> 
> 
> Улыбнуло, в 78м и евриков ещё не было. Был 350тр, стал 312тр, наверное курс снизился.
> Подскажите, что в объявления означает концертный для аккордеона? Или эо маркетинг?



Было 350 рублей ± в 78-м. Доллар тогда был примерно 60 копеек официально => 580$ => 42тр.
И это когда он был НОВЫМ....
У меня жена 78-года. Выглядит вполне, но работать уже не особенно то и хочет


----------



## Игорь Маслов (16 Май 2020)

Купил у нас в Питере https://www.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_1832995105. Не скажу, что в восторге, но для начала вполне. По моему он туже моего топаза3, жать нужно сильнее. Позвонче он, но басы хуже хоть и не рипят. По кнопкам не скажу, не с чем сравнить. Покупали до меня в 2015 ом за 55 тр, одна хозяйка для муз. школы, паспорт есть, внешне даже очень. Пару голосов молчит на сжатие со стороны баса, мелочи, починю. Вернусь к теме в феврале 21го на 60лет. Спасибо всем.


----------



## Kuzalogly (17 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> не с чем сравнить.


Сравнить эту китайчатину можно с советским пятирядным баяном "Дебют". Но "Дебют" хоть стОит 5-7 тр, и играет как положено...


----------



## nidogopp43 (17 Май 2020)

Зачем на сайт пришел, народ взбаламутил, если все одно... купил ШЛАК!


----------



## Игорь Маслов (17 Май 2020)

У нас выбор баянов в Питере не велик, старьё не лежит душа купить. Доведу до ума, может получится...Не понимаю только эту фирму, вроде брэнд немцев.. Извиняйте, если что не так.


----------



## vev (17 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> У нас выбор баянов в Питере не велик, старьё не лежит душа купить. Доведу до ума, может получится...Не понимаю только эту фирму, вроде брэнд немцев.. Извиняйте, если что не так.




Из "не так" - желание купить быстрее-быстрее, хоть что-то, ведь деньги прожигают руки насквозь, а руками еще поиграть хочется....
Туда же можно отнести нежелание слушать и слышать аргументы, прийдя, вроде как, за советом....
Даже люди поигравшие на большом количестве инструментов, знающие о всех возможных косяках и слышащие инструмент и его косяки с первого прикосновения, не отважились бы за один приезд купить хоть что-то. Особенно, не переспав с идеей хотя бы ночь... И этому есть разумное объяснение...

С остальным все в полном порядке.


----------



## Игорь Маслов (17 Май 2020)

vev написал(а):


> а руками еще поиграть хочется....


Да, и времени у меня на это всё меньше и меньше. Но плюс от покупки есть: играть с моей правой на баяне легче. Во первых кнопки ниже клавиш расположены и при посадке рука в районе пупка и чуть выше. Во вторых большой палец цепляется за деку и мне не надо кисть подымать для большого пальца, как на аккордеоне. Ну и в интерьер вписался.


----------



## vev (17 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> Ну и в интерьер вписался.



Во! Теперь я знаю почему два инструмента у меня в дереве!!! Я ж их под двери покупал!!! 
Вот скандаль - зараза, в интерьер не вписывается... выбросить его чтоль?...

Вопрос был несколько в другом: дерьмо то зачем покупать???


----------



## nidogopp43 (17 Май 2020)

Вопрос был несколько в другом: дерьмо то зачем покупать???


Мне деньги жгут ляжку. Сто листов. Их же надо взлохматить?


----------



## Игорь Маслов (17 Май 2020)

Перед покупкой посмотрел Ютуб 



, Бутусов хвалил его. В коментах о нём только положительно. Вот и верь людям. Но ведь показал, сыграл... А наверняка знал, раз продаёт их.


----------



## vev (17 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов, 

аки дети гор...


----------



## ugly (18 Май 2020)

Не расстраивайтесь.
Бугари за эти деньги не купить, Юпитер тоже.
А какой-нибудь Романс или Грандина в этом же классе (учебный/любительский прямодечник); звук конечно получше, но вот возраст вполне даст о себе знать...
Не думаю, что Хонер вконец скурвился и этот инструмент сильно хуже современных же Вельтов - одноклассников. Это же не Садко и не Фаринелли. ))


----------



## vev (18 Май 2020)

ugly,
Согласен. Человеку, не избалованному (или отягощенному...) изысканным слухом и не трогавшему ничего из инструментов до этого, гармошка пойдет потягать мех. На большее она не способна.

Получается, как в анекдоте:
- Да, это ужас, но ведь не ужас-ужас-ужас 

P.S. ну а "видеообзоры" оплаченные тем или иным образом продавцами, еще тот источник "правдивой информации". У Бутусова и Тула нормальный инструмент, что весьма далеко от правды...


----------



## Игорь Маслов (18 Май 2020)

ugly, слушал я старую гардину, звук хуже моего нового вельта, глухой какой то, но лучше хорна. Более того, при покупке хорна, попросил девушку поиграть на новом юпитера готово-выборном за 350тр с завода: да, громче, но что звук лучше вельта на такую разницу в сумме я бы не оценил. Хотя на Авито юпитер сейчас за полляма стоит. Может разные модификации. А хонеру дорога в мастерскую, левая сторона ни какая, просто писк на некоторых кнопках. А правая ничего. Ошибка моя ещё в том, что не стал сам пробовать, а просил продавца. Не нажимал никогда на кнопки я, решил не позорится.
На счёт потягать мех, это только с нажатой кнопкой спуска воздуха без нажатия остальных.


----------



## Игорь Маслов (18 Май 2020)

познавательно для новичков и ответ, почему грандины так звучат тускло. Ролик советует не слушать Италию, иначе жизнь потеряна с немцем.


----------



## vev (18 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов,
Подборка мистификаций и заблуждений.... И ценники совсем другие.... И голоса не вносят в звук столько.... В динамический диапазон - да, а в тембр, таки нет....

Из "не сказок" - итальянцы. Поиграв на реально хороших инструментах, сесть за немецкие вряд ли удастся. Но и здесь очень много "но"....
Ровно как и сравнения Юпитера (какого-то! ) в Вельтом. Да будет Вам известно, но и "Юпитеров" целых два, а разница между ними как у Эверенста и Марианской впадины.... Да и даже Юпитер одного производителя (Гусарова) отличаются по линейкам.... 

Нельзя сравнивать несравнимое, да еще и не имея опыта....


----------



## Игорь Маслов (18 Май 2020)

Не понятно, как голос может расширить динамический диапазон? Если голоса от до до ля то это и есть динамический диапазон? Или Вы берёте обертоны, но я считал, что они и создают тембр в сумме с конструктивом инструмента. Поясните кратко, если не сложно для общего понимания.


----------



## ugly (18 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> но что звук лучше вельта на такую разницу в сумме я бы не оценил


Здесь как везде - улучшение на 10-15% от среднего уровня поднимает цену вдвое. Ещё на 10% - ещё вдвое...



Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> Не понятно, как голос может расширить динамический диапазон?


Динамический диапазон - это о громкости. На так себе инструментах он от mp до mf, на пиано ещё не звучит, на форте уже захлёбывается. На хороших от pp до ff с одинаковым ответом по всему диапазону.


----------



## Игорь Маслов (18 Май 2020)

ugly, спасибо. Про 10% так и представлял. Тут каждый сам решает нужны ли ему за такие деньги эти улучшения.
Про диапазон подумал о частотном. Честно говоря меня как любителя игры для себя не очень, вернее совсем не волнует громкость инструмента, лишь бы был комфорт в 20 кв. м комнаты. Больше представляет интерес равномерность амплитуды во всём диапозоне для ушей, конечно, не для микрофона и приятный тембр. Есть ли смысл для меня итальянские голоса? И ещё вопрос по выбору: не заметил я особой разницы в 4х голосом вельте. Как он настроен? Можно ли с уверенностью на слух сказать, что играют 4 голоса, а не 3?
П.С: о диапазоне я не правильно написал, это не громкость, а грубо разница между тихим и громким звуком, а это для инструмента существенно, если только плоско не играть. В ролике выше мастер вопрошает, какие хорошие итальянские голоса, но динамики особой нет в мелодии. Я думаю он обращает внимание на тембр


----------



## ugly (18 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> Можно ли с уверенностью на слух сказать, что играют 4 голоса, а не 3?


Конечно. 4й голос в классике - пикколо, на октаву выше кларнета, на две выше фагота.


----------



## kep (18 Май 2020)

ugly написал(а):


> Здесь как везде - улучшение на 10-15% от среднего уровня поднимает цену вдвое. Ещё на 10% - ещё вдвое...


Во! Родилась новая объективная шкала соотношения цены и качества!
И, так же, как и шкала громкости, она - логарифмическая


----------



## vev (18 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> В ролике выше мастер вопрошает, какие хорошие итальянские голоса, но динамики особой нет в мелодии.



Да там весь ролик ни о чем.... Сказать "итальянские голоса" - не сказать ничего... Там грейдов только с десяток наберется. И они реально разные и по качеству и по цене.


----------



## Игорь Маслов (18 Май 2020)

Грейды- это что то с зарплатой, вроде?


----------



## vev (18 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> Грейды- это что то с зарплатой, вроде?


класс


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> меня как любителя игры для себя не очень, вернее совсем не волнует громкость инструмента, лишь бы был комфорт в 20 кв. м комнаты. Больше представляет интерес равномерность амплитуды во всём диапозоне для ушей,


Странное у Вас ощущение комфорта. Громкость характеризует динамический диапазон, как вес и размер рояля говорят о его качестве). Я двумя словами по-простому скажу. В хорошем инструменте взяли Вы кнопку, ну к примеру на неё завязано три голоса. Они зазвучали одновременно, и когда Вы ведением меха получаете пианиссимо- будет звучание тех же голосов. И на фортиссимо те же голоса, но громче. В НЕ хорошем инструменте три голоса будут адекватно реагировать только на средний поток воздуха, и то начало звучания и окончание- будут не одновременны. Потому что ответ басов, теноровой части и пиколок разный. Ведением меха захотели пиано. Пиколка заткнулась (мало потока ей), бас засопел, тенор уплыл центов на 15-20). Захотели форте- бас хрипит, пиколка свистит и визжит, тенора уплыли на те же центы в другую сторону... .
Динамический диапазон- способность голосов работать адекватно на разном потоке, не уходя по настройке и не меняя тембров. Ну, как-то на уровне старушек у подъезда- так))...


----------



## Игорь Маслов (19 Май 2020)

Kuzalogly, дин. диапазон это логарифм отношения максимальной и минимальной громкости. Поэтому даже если инструмент играет достаточно громко, но не умеет играть тихо, то диапазон будет маленьким. И наоборот если инструмент играет на средней громкостью, где для меня комфортная зона,и умеет играть тихо, то диапазон может быть шире чем у громкого. Это я сопоставляю с звуковыми усилителями, где минимум ограничен шумами, а здесь наверное началом момента звучания. В любом случае на Хонере момент начала басов на аккомпанименте совпадает с максимальным или почти максимальным потоком воздуха. Чуть меньше они замолкают и идёт один писк от высоких голосов. Диапазона вообще ни какого. Думаю и ремонт тут не нужен, разве что голоса менять. Поучусь кнопкам сбавлю 10 ку, может уйдёт. Считай взял на прокат.








Что такое грейд и как определить реальный размер заработной платы, на которую может претендовать соискатель?


Прежде всего не стоит воспринимать упоминание о грейдах как отговорку менеджера по персоналу, позволяющую избежать озвучивания реального размера зарплаты конкретной должности. Там, где грамотно функционирует система грейдинга, как правило, проще разобраться и в сроках повышения заработной платы...




hr-portal.ru


----------



## vev (19 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов, 





__





Google Переводчик


Бесплатный сервис Google позволяет мгновенно переводить слова, фразы и веб-страницы. Поддерживается более 100 языков.




translate.google.ru


----------



## ugly (20 Май 2020)

Игорь Маслов, Наиболее известные типы голосов - "mechanics", "tipo a mano", "a mano".
Вот по-русски: Homepage | HARMONIKAS s.r.o.


----------



## Игорь Маслов (20 Май 2020)

ugly, спасибо. Ещё хотел спросить на будущее интернет ресурс, где можно в высоком качестве послушать звучание аккордеонов различных марок. На ютубе в основном мне не нравятся записи. Хоть наушники одевай, хоть на усилок пускай, нет того живого звука. Не столько хочется слушать произведения, сколько услышать сам звук инструмента в различных вариациях. Как то же владельцы хвастаются звучанием своих любимцев?


----------



## Игорь Маслов (20 Май 2020)

Для примера 



 звучание баяна название ролика. На какой микрофон писал не понятно, так у меня хонер звучит. Сел товарищ для того, чтобы показать не звук, а как он умеет играть. К стати такой сейчас на Авито с итальянскими голосами новый за 170 тр выставлен в Москве.


----------



## nidogopp43 (20 Май 2020)

Шо еще не все? Ребят да вы не уйметесь


----------



## vev (20 Май 2020)

, 

Денис, жизнь нельзя остановить  Совершенство недостижимо


----------



## Игорь Маслов (20 Май 2020)

Всё, перехожу в ремонтную тему.


----------

